# Just in : Bin Laden Captured



## Guest (Mar 21, 2002)

It has been reported that Osama bin Laden was captured 
this morning at 4 :22 AM Pacific Standard Time by US 
Special Forces. 

The prime suspect of the recent terrorist attack on the 
World Trade Center in New York City, bin Laden was 
captured at gunpoint as he fled an underground passage 
in a remote mountainside of southern Afghanistan. 

Northern Alliance troops, who witnessed the events 
unfold, explained that moments earlier United States 
war planes had sprayed liquid Viagra across the 
southern Afghanistan countryside, and the little prick 
just popped up!


----------

